# How do I cut these burls to get the best outcome?



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

This is diamond willow and I've never seen burls on one before. Anyone know the best way to cut them and what saw do I use. I have available a table saw, miter saw, cross cut hand saw.

.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you have access to anyones bandsaw?


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

I do not. My cross cut saw it fairly narrow with fine teeth. Might do the trick. It will just take a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep....it'll take a lil elbow grease. What are your plans for them? That might help in figuring out how to cut em, as opposed to just cutting the knobs off?
A ripcut saw might make the job a lil faster...


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

I do have a rip saw but I don't want to waste that much wood. I'm not sure what to do with them. My first thought seeing those in the woods was bed posts with the bottom size up to showcase a cross section of burls but then I found wb and maybe someone might have a better use.


----------



## TimR (Apr 20, 2015)

Given those choices...I'd go for a chainsaw to get rough sized to a thickness and if flat enough, then the table saw. I'd not put anything on the table saw though that didn't lay nice and flat and could be fed without sudden change in support. 
The other option, crazy as it sounds, but a bit of work...here it comes...a sawzall with the long "Ax" blade. I wouldn't want to rip the whole log with it, but it's an option too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 20, 2015)

Norman, I can't tell from the pics...but what size is that burl on the bottom left? Diameter wise of just the burl. Depending on size, someone ... like me even, might be interested in it by cutting off the lower section of log and stuffing in a large flat rate box, just a thought.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2015)

Might want to see if we have any members near you with a band saw. Depending on size and interior condition could range from pen blanks up to boards or bowl blanks. Biggest thing is going to be getting them open to see what condition the interior is in and what the moisture content is. If I was doing it my first pass would probably be down the length of the log following the split as much as possible and then go from there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll get some measurements as soon as I'm off work for the day and post.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't remember for sure, but I'm thinking @justallan is out that way somewhere... Of course, Montana is kind of a big area. His sawmill would make quick work of that


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks. I'll have ask him.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is one burl I removed the second largest one on this trunk.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is the largest one on the trunk.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

Also, this burl is very light in weight. Bottom of trunk where it came from was fairly rotted out. Bad?


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 20, 2015)

Pictures of the largest burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

That's some pretty stuff. If you ever get any large enough for some 3 x 3 blanks at least 8" long preferably 12"+ let me know and we can work a trade for some FBE if you're interested. I'd be interested in some pen blanks and knife scales also.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm seeing some insect activity and in my opinion pen blanks, maybe knife handle blocks or possibly call blocks. the corresponding area still on the trunk probably has some neat figure too and will be of interest to people If it's really light and soft would probably be ideal for someone who stabilizes and/or does casting. Depending on what kind of money they are worth to you I'd probably sell the burl caps whole and let the buyer whack them up. same with sections of the logs. 

That's just my personal opinion, I'd also recommend waiting for a few other folks to weigh in here before making up your mind.


----------



## justallan (Apr 20, 2015)

Norman, I'll PM you my phone number and if you don't mind the drive you're sure welcome to come on out and use my bandsaw and if need be we can certainly saw them up on the mill. I have Sundays off this time of year and depending on the time frame we may just go drag home a tree or so to saw up if you like, we'll see what happens.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2015)

justallan said:


> Norman, I'll PM you my phone number and if you don't mind the drive you're sure welcome to come on out and use my bandsaw and if need be we can certainly saw them up on the mill. I have Sundays off this time of year and depending on the time frame we may just go drag home a tree or so to saw up if you like, we'll see what happens.


This is the first time I've ever felt jealousy towards someone for the fact they live in Montana!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Apr 20, 2015)

@Kevin this thing won't let me send a PM to @norman vandyke 
Any help would be great.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

It would be worth the trip to see Alan. He's a great guy. Hopefully it works out for you guys....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just started one with you guys...till kevin gets on and fixes it...

@norman vandyke 
@justallan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's another burl I got out of it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh Sweeet!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool colors!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

justallan said:


> @Kevin this thing won't let me send a PM to @norman vandyke
> Any help would be great.



Nah. Since he isn't going to want any of my FBE after he sees yours I don't think I'll cooperate. 






I fixed it yesterday but forrgot to let you know. He's G2G.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 21, 2015)

@Kevin I'll show Norman the piece that you sent me. Anyone who doesn't want some of that stuff is nuts!
@norman vandyke do you have sealer to put on your burls as you are cutting them? With burls they have to be sealed as soon after you cut them as possible and on every face or they will crack all to heck. The wood working store on Moore Lane has some but it's WAY cheaper to buy online.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 21, 2015)

justallan said:


> Norman, I'll PM you my phone number and if you don't mind the drive you're sure welcome to come on out and use my bandsaw and if need be we can certainly saw them up on the mill. I have Sundays off this time of year and depending on the time frame we may just go drag home a tree or so to saw up if you like, we'll see what happens.





justallan said:


> @Kevin I'll show Norman the piece that you sent me. Anyone who doesn't want some of that stuff is nuts!
> @norman vandyke do you have sealer to put on your burls as you are cutting them? With burls they have to be sealed as soon after you cut them as possible and on every face or they will crack all to heck. The wood working store on Moore Lane has some but it's WAY cheaper to buy online.


Good thing you're here. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2015)

I coat the ever living crap out of my burls and I still loose some sometimes 3-4 dips! but uncoated will check on you in a few hours. that burl is absolutely INSANE man!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 30, 2015)

This is from the largest burl I cut. Only came out a little over 5" long about 3/4" and has an inclusion but it looks pretty great to me. Maybe I'll give it away as a bonus in a future sale for someone to make a float. Does need to be stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 30, 2015)

Between the time I originally cut the burls out and now, I neglected to seal them and so far, not a single crack has developed. They are bone dry. :-)


----------

